# New instrument?



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

I know musical instruments, especially the winds, have been evolving slowly over the years, as new key configurations and materials are introduced. Some have legs, some don't. Over the last few years I've kept hearing about the Higgs bassoon. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea, it is one of those miniature instruments that no one believes in but is inevitable in the grand orchestra of everything! 

/ptr


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Evidently it is used in a lot of Catholic church music--my understanding is that you can't have Mass without it.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

EDIT: unless this post was made to be funny


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Good God, I don't want to put my lips around that thing- Higgs "boson" Basoon runs at at an energy level of seven trillion electron volts..................

"Scientists Discover Higgs Bassoon
Predicted in the Baroque period, the Higgs Bassoon is difficult to detect. Scientists believe the Bassoon may add richness to the sound of a full orchestra."


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> View attachment 14611


jesus christ :lol:


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Hugh hefner's latest girlfriend is named Jennifer Higgs . He has discovered the Higgs bosom .












:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

